# Smart tv's



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Our offspring in the UK suggest that we treat ourselves to a smart tv. I know nothing about them. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We got one recently. We needed a bigger screen because we watch a lot of stuff with subtitles, and were startng to squint a bit, so as they are more or less all "smart" these days we got a 40" Philips Smart TV for less than €500 in Media Markt.

It was quite easy to set up. Basically it's just like a giant Android tablet or smartphone. Just enter your wifi code when prompted and it will pick up the internet just like any other device. Ours is situated right next to the router, no cable needed. 

For ordinary Spanish TV channels, you just plug in the aerial as on a regular TV. For watching stuff over the internet, such as UK channels via FilmOn, you have to download and install the apps just as you would on a phone; this can be a bit tricky. 

Alternatively you can just open the Internet and search for the FilmOn web page. There is a built-in keyboard where you have to navigate to each letter individually. We bought a tiny bluetooth keyboard which "talks to" a device inserted into one of the TV's four USB slots; much easier, cost about €15.

Ours had apps for Netflix, YouTube etc preinstalled and the remote has a Netflix button on it. We use this a lot.

They recommend an internet speed of at least 5 mbps to watch HD tv, or 3 mbps to watch SD.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I should add that you can also use it for email, Facebook etc but who on earth would want to?


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> We got one recently. We needed a bigger screen because we watch a lot of stuff with subtitles, and were startng to squint a bit, so as they are more or less all "smart" these days we got a 40" Philips Smart TV for less than €500 in Media Markt.
> 
> It was quite easy to set up. Basically it's just like a giant Android tablet or smartphone. Just enter your wifi code when prompted and it will pick up the internet just like any other device. Ours is situated right next to the router, no cable needed.
> 
> ...


That was a very clear explanation which even a total IT numpty like me can understand. So...further probably silly questions: can you get BBC tv and radio on your tv without a satellite dish?
I'm interested as we currently spend €100 a month for tv we only watch for a few programmes, like football, BBC 2 and 4 and Ch 4 News. We have a dish for Sky, a dish for BBC, ITV and Spanish terrestial tv via aerial.
Tonight we'll be watching England play Germany, on ITV, which we never watch otherwise.
I like the idea of Netflix and downloads.
We mainly watch tv upstairs where we have a router that is connected to the main wifi router downstairs. It sits next to the tv. Our speed is around 4 mb.
So if we got a smart tv would we need the Sky subscription and the other dish ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Another dim question...exactly what can you watch on Netflix? If I watch on my I
Pad can I watch on my tv and if so how?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> So...further probably silly questions: can you get BBC tv and radio on your tv without a satellite dish??


You go to the web browser on your Smart TV and go to the filmon website, were they have most of the channels on "freeview" available. It may play but note that not all TVs and their browsers are supported as far as I know.



mrypg9 said:


> I'm interested as we currently spend €100 a month for tv we only watch for a few programmes, like football, BBC 2 and 4 and Ch 4 News. We have a dish for Sky, a dish for BBC, ITV and Spanish terrestial tv via aerial.


100 euros a month for football and BBC 2 and 4 and Ch 4 News? 
And the Sky prices are also rising in June buy a few quid...
Much better options around if you just want football - bein sports spain, bein sports mena (the latter show most football competitions - fa cup , league cup, PL, Euro league etc) - sub is about 400 euros a year.
Suppose it depends what you watch on SKy.



mrypg9 said:


> Tonight we'll be watching England play Germany, on ITV, which we never watch otherwise.


Is ITV still going...? I find nothing whatsoever worth watching on there...



mrypg9 said:


> I like the idea of Netflix and downloads.


Netflix.
Connect to Netflix in Spain and you will get the content from Netflix Spain, which does not have the same content as Netflix UK.
A VPN, which provides you with a UK internet IP address to make it look as if you are in the UK, may help, but Netflix are really starting to crack down on these.



mrypg9 said:


> So if we got a smart tv would we need the Sky subscription and the other dish ?


Maybe maybe not, as not everything you need may run on the smart tv.
And your low internet speed could also be an issue 
All depends what you have the Sky subscription for....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> You go to the web browser on your Smart TV and go to the filmon website, were they have most of the channels on "freeview" available. It may play but note that not all TVs and their browsers are supported as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 100 euros a month for football and BBC 2 and 4 and Ch 4 News?
> ...


We rarely watch Sky for anything other than sport but have the full package on the off chance there might be a decent film on the Movie Channel, although there rarely is. We occasionally watch the Documentary channel.
We only ever watch ITV for football.
So it looks as if Netflix will be a no-no....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We rarely watch Sky for anything other than sport but have the full package on the off chance there might be a decent film on the Movie Channel, although there rarely is. We occasionally watch the Documentary channel.
> We only ever watch ITV for football.
> So it looks as if Netflix will be a no-no....


We've found enough good documentaries, movies and series on Netflix España to justify the €9 per month subscription. You can get a month's free trial on your PC or iPad to see what's there.

But normally we just download the films and series we want to watch, using a torrent stream.

If you just want the occasional movie, and don't want the faff of downloading, try the pay-per-view service called Wuaki. This was also preinstalled on our smart TV. You can turn off the dubbing or subtitles (i.e. if the film was made in English, you can watch it in English). You pay as you go, most films are €3.99.


----------



## kingkongx (Oct 25, 2015)

https://www.google.com/intl/es_es/chromecast/tv/#?discover

You can use chromecast for TV's with HDMI ports.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> We've found enough good documentaries, movies and series on Netflix España to justify the €9 per month subscription. You can get a month's free trial on your PC or iPad to see what's there.
> 
> But normally we just download the films and series we want to watch, using a torrent stream.
> 
> If you just want the occasional movie, and don't want the faff of downloading, try the pay-per-view service called Wuaki. This was also preinstalled on our smart TV. You can turn off the dubbing or subtitles (i.e. if the film was made in English, you can watch it in English). You pay as you go, most films are €3.99.


Thankyou, for 9 euros...I'll give it a go.

Next dumb question: how do I go about 'streaming'?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> Much better options around if you just want football - bein sports spain, bein sports mena (the latter show most football competitions - fa cup , league cup, PL, Euro league etc) - sub is about 400 euros a year.
> Suppose it depends what you watch on SKy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Thankyou, for 9 euros...I'll give it a go.
> 
> Next dumb question: how do I go about 'streaming'?


Erm - netfluix is streaming, as is filmon
In its simplest form, Streaming is watching content online - without saving a copy.
Saving a copy is downloading.



mrypg9 said:


> Bein looks good...what do I need to do to get that?


Bein Sport Spain is available via Orange TV, Vodafone TV, and Movistar+

BeIN Sport MENA you need a dish, and a Bein Mena card and receiver.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> Erm - netfluix is streaming, as is filmon
> In its simplest form, Streaming is watching content online - without saving a copy.
> Saving a copy is downloading.
> 
> ...


I did say I had dumb questions....but you are all being very gentle with me, thanks!
So...my Movistar Fusion comes with a tv offer which I haven't taken advantage of. Does that include PL, UEFA games? If so, what do I have to do to add it on my tv?

For the BeIN MENA, would my Sky box and 1m dish be OK?
Thanks again


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> So...my Movistar Fusion comes with a tv offer which I haven't taken advantage of. Does that include PL, UEFA games? If so, what do I have to do to add it on my tv?


Depends if you take that package.
Its like Sky, they will offer you various packages at various prices, and obviously sport will be premium



mrypg9 said:


> For the BeIN MENA, would my Sky box and 1m dish be OK?


The dish yes, but it will need realinigng from 28 east (Sky UK), to 26 east (BeIN MENA),
No you cannot use your Sky UK box - as that is designed purely for Sky UK.
(It will not even work with SKy Italia or Sky Germany).
YOu need a dedicated BeIN MENA receiver and card.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Can you sign up to BeIN online only or do you have to have a specific connection with a provider?

I signed up for the Netflix free trial last night and must say it is pretty underwhelming, unless they finish it I doubt I will continue with it. 
Nice idea but I'll probably watch what I want to watch in the free month.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> Can you sign up to BeIN online only or do you have to have a specific connection with a provider?


You can watch BeIN Sports Spain direct via their website, once you sign up.
https://www.beinsportsconnect.es/

BeIN Sports MENA is a bit more complicated, as you require a mobile phone registered to a MENA country for activation - for both online AND satellite.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> You can watch BeIN Sports Spain direct via their website, once you sign up.
> https://www.beinsportsconnect.es/
> 
> BeIN Sports MENA is a bit more complicated, as you require a mobile phone registered to a MENA country for activation - for both online AND satellite.


Do you get PL and UEFA Champions matches from that link, and any idea how much?
Thankyou again for your patience and helpxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you get PL and UEFA Champions matches from that link, and any idea how much?
> Thankyou again for your patience and helpxx


They have rights for Spain for the EPL and Champs League.
But unlike BeIN MENA, they only show one 3pm Saturday kickoff, like the rest of the EU broadcasters.


Looks like they have it a 9.99 per month : https://www.beinsportsconnect.es/


----------

